# Early African-American Portrait Studios



## cgw (Aug 19, 2021)

A little-known world revealed:









						Smithsonian Acquires Rare Photographs From the First African American Studios (Published 2021)
					

Daguerreotypes by James P. Ball, Glenalvin Goodridge and Augustus Washington are the centerpiece of a collection that could rewrite the early history of American photography.




					www.nytimes.com


----------

